# Toonami is Back



## Fibrizo (May 16, 2012)

> Toonname was a brand of Cartoon Network, used initially for action-oriented programming blocks on Cartoon Network television channels worldwide, mostly showing American cartoons and Japanese anime, originating in the United States on March 17, 1997, and ended on September 20, 2008.


this is a great day i have such great memorys from it



> Attention Toonami Faithful: We heard you. On 05.26.12 #*ToonamisBackBitches*




i hope some members here remember what toonami was

Source



Tom final goodbye for those that don't remember .


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

Why do all your news threads make me smile?


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 16, 2012)

Man this would be great news if I was still 15. But alas I am not, and I get any anime I want online.


----------



## GameWinner (May 16, 2012)

The program people kept whining about because it got canceled?
Okay.


----------



## jonesman99 (May 16, 2012)

They did it. And besides, Adult Swim Anime Saturdays got boring anyway... I wonder if they still plan on dubbing Bleach now that it has ended in Japan and if they will still air it on Toonami?


----------



## Coto (May 16, 2012)

Toonami was amazing, to say at least. I wonder how schedules will be.


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 16, 2012)

jonesman99 said:


> They did it. And besides, Adult Swim Anime Saturdays got boring anyway... I wonder if they still plan on dubbing Bleach now that it has ended in Japan and if they will still air it on Toonami?


Bleach Ended!?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 16, 2012)

It's coming back?

It'll probably be filled with cartoons/anime that whiners don't want instead of the classics they probably expect.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the great news i been waiting for this day for an long time... TEAM


----------



## BrightNeko (May 16, 2012)

I have a big smile now


----------



## clonesniper666 (May 16, 2012)

Wow this is just awesome. I cant wait to see what shows the will have, hopefully it will be just as good maybe even better.


----------



## KingVamp (May 16, 2012)

Why are some you guys being stick in the mud and calling them whiners, just because you didn't appreciate people bringing it back?

Anyway, I kinda hope for a mix of uncut classics with new good anime that haven't been brought or  notice to the US.

I think some classics wasn't even finish in English.


----------



## pokefloote (May 16, 2012)

So stoked. 

I agree with the classic + new series combo. Everyone's already freaking out thinking this means DBZ and Sailor Moon. It most likely won't have either...

BRING BACK TENCHI MUYO DAMMIT


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (May 16, 2012)

I forgot how fucking awesome Tom's voice is!


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2012)

Heck, I don't care if they don't bring back the classics, I just want my anime! :3 Also, I loved the Adult Swim April Fool's Joke. NOSTALGIA FTW!


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2012)

Well, that's nice. Hopefully they stick with the classic Tom design and not that lobotomized looking thing from the end of the original run.


----------



## Janthran (May 16, 2012)

to anyone who didn't feel like reading the whole thread, here's the summary:
I would be nice if we cared.


----------



## gameandmatch (May 16, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> jonesman99 said:
> 
> 
> > They did it. And besides, Adult Swim Anime Saturdays got boring anyway... I wonder if they still plan on dubbing Bleach now that it has ended in Japan and if they will still air it on Toonami?
> ...



Yeah, it has been awhile now.


----------



## Twiffles (May 16, 2012)

It seems people forgot to take off their rose-tinted glasses.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (May 16, 2012)

Really i saw it 3 months ago on BD (it would be the Indian version)


----------



## jonesman99 (May 16, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> jonesman99 said:
> 
> 
> > They did it. And besides, Adult Swim Anime Saturdays got boring anyway... I wonder if they still plan on dubbing Bleach now that it has ended in Japan and if they will still air it on Toonami?
> ...


Yes Bleach ended back in late March early April in Japan. I thought people knew...


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 17, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Man this would be great news if I was still 15. But alas I am not, and I get any anime I want online.



Usually I'd think along the same lines, and it's probably what kept them from bringing it back for so long, in an era where everything's available on demand. But it's hard to deny that catching stuff on broadcast introduced me to things I wouldn't have watched otherwise.


----------



## C-Kronos (May 17, 2012)

Eh, Toonami was great when I was a kid, but near the end it got really crappy.. It's going to have animes on there that are specifically targeted towards kids, not teens.. Anyone else remember watching Zoids, Dragonball Z, Dragonball, and other various *amazing* animes that actually had bearable dubs? Dub quality has went down the shitter, and that's not something anyone can argue about.

Oh well, when I have the time to sit down and watch an anime, I'll watch them with English subtitles.. Heck, I'd be more than willing to stay with crunchyroll if they actually put more animes up on there, it's just that their selection is severely limited.. Netflix has quite a few good animes, but they don't give the option to watch them in the original audio with subtitles, which is an extreme *FAIL*.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2012)

There are no other words, phrases, statements, expressions or anything I can think of to describe this moment.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 17, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't get the whole "Toonami" thing? Just try and get them to show anime again... you don't need to bring back Toonami, exactly.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't get the whole "Toonami" thing? Just try and get them to show anime again... you don't need to bring back Toonami, exactly.


There is a lot of nostalgia behind it, not to mention just showing straight up anime without Tom hosting the block is just straight up boring. It's mostly Tom that makes Toonami something more than just a block with anime on it.


----------



## Alex221 (May 17, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who doesn't get the whole "Toonami" thing? Just try and get them to show anime again... you don't need to bring back Toonami, exactly.
> ...


+1 on catboy's post


----------



## Jamstruth (May 17, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who doesn't get the whole "Toonami" thing? Just try and get them to show anime again... you don't need to bring back Toonami, exactly.
> ...


If the anime was boring without some stock linkers maybe they need better anime then.
I think I kind of get it. We used to have proper live shows every Saturday morning on TV to link between shows, some of the fun is lost without them.


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Jamstruth said:
> ...



You do realize that there is a like button to express just that, right?

Anyway, I do agree that a programming block with a host is preferable to a programming block with no host (assuming the host is good, of course).


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Jamstruth said:
> ...


It's not the anime that is boring, the anime is fine. It's just a block with anime and no host, just isn't as interesting to watch as something like Toonami with the host.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2012)

I didn't know what Toonami was until probably sometime last year when one of my friends explained it to me. I never (or currently do) watch Cartoon Network.

But from what I heard about the quality of shows on the original Toonami, they better not make the same mistakes again. Although this is looking for an Adult Swim run time so maybe it'll have some non-shit shows for (maybe like... Boondocks and... Sea Lab 2021?)


----------



## OJClock (May 17, 2012)

great news, too bad i don't watch tv anymore


----------



## ferofax (May 17, 2012)

Isn't Toonami a portmanteau of Toon and Konami?


----------



## blahkamehameha (May 17, 2012)

I can picture something like Dragon Ball Z Kai Uncut being shown. Since CN is now HD, an HD dbz is best to have.


----------



## jonesman99 (May 17, 2012)

ferofax said:


> Isn't Toonami a portmanteau of Toon and Konami?


Close... but it is Toon and Tsunami.

And a DBZ Kai Uncut would be nice as watching it on CW4Kids did not feel right, like there was stuff missing. But as for Toonami, I hope they get the rights to Panty & Stocking so I can compare the dub to the original, as well as some other famous anime, new and old.

EDIT: Also, I hope they start Toonami on AS at 9pm instead of 12am, that would mean that they could start out with 8-9 shows that they could show twice a Saturday.


----------



## dgwillia (May 17, 2012)

CN is HD? Verizon gets shafted again .

Either way, judging from the current lineup, it looks like the same damn shows


----------



## ferofax (May 17, 2012)

jonesman99 said:


> ferofax said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Toonami a portmanteau of Toon and Konami?
> ...


I always thought otherwise, seeing as back then it was all about Yu-Gi-Oh and whatnot. or am i mixing the networks up? lol


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 17, 2012)

I never watched that Toonami thing, but I know it had Zatch Bell (Gash Bell)

They better bring that back, even if it's not in full japanese glory.


----------



## Lumstar (May 17, 2012)

Barely saw it if at all. Inuyasha might be an OK pick. DBZ has aired enough to deserve rest.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 17, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Man this would be great news if I was still 15 *10*. But alas I am not, and I get any anime I want online.


I stopped watching cartoons when I turned 13

Quite unfortunate now that I look back


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 17, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/media]
> There are no other words, phrases, statements, expressions or anything I can think of to describe this moment.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VheAwZBuQ

I think this one is much better.

Anyway, back on topic - I'll have to ask my parents to finally get me a cable box in my room.  Then maybe I'll need a TV tuner for my PC.


----------



## Ultymoo (May 17, 2012)

Aw. Hells. Yeah.

I heard a rumor from a friend about this, but damn that's awesome!


----------



## RiderLeangle (May 17, 2012)

Kinda mixed on this, "yay toonami" because I grew up on it, on the other hand... eww dubs... And this is assuming they're showing good stuff, not shit like bleach that [adult swim] already has... Not to mention I can get every anime subbed already...


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 17, 2012)

It's always nice to hear Steven Jay Blum's voice.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 17, 2012)

Why is it coming back? People usually watch tv shows on the internet anyway. Toonami should have started an online service or something similar to that.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 17, 2012)

I can think of one show airing if true as some of you may know (love it or hate it) Code Lyoko is having a spin off called code Lyoko evolution (hope it doesn't suck like Dragonball evo) anyways here is info ripped from wikipedia

*	Fifth season (Evolution)*

This season, officially identified as "Code Lyoko: Evolution", is a series reboot and is set to be aired in the Fall season of 2012. The series will be filmed in live-action in France, but the Lyoko scenes will still be CGI.[3] The official logo for Code Lyoko: Evolution was revealed on the website on the 3rd February 2012.[12] On February 29, it was announced that the new season will be co-produced by Angoulême-based production company, Norimage. The season is estimated to have a budget of €5,600,000.[13]


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 18, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Why are some you guys being stick in the mud and calling them whiners


Because they whined like it was the end of Toonami every time Tom was killed off and revived in a new body.

Plus, it's the scope of the whining in the first place. They have been continously asking for it back since it was cancelled four years ago. Now, 3 years ago they got their own website where they can watch Toonami 24/7, but they still whined for it to return to television. It's like if millions of people continously tried to get Nickelodeon to air Cry Baby Lane for a second time, but in this case it worked.

And they'll probably continue whining because the new Toonami most likely won't have Samurai Jack, Gundam Wing, or Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Why is it coming back? People usually watch tv shows on the internet anyway. Toonami should have started an online service or something similar to that.


Most people only watch TV shows online because there is nothing good to watch on TV.
For every one good show, there are 5 more horrible shows to ruin them.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Toonami should have started an online service or something similar to that.



Google Toonami Aftermath. It's unofficial, but it serves its purpose better than Toonami originally did.


----------



## KingVamp (May 18, 2012)

Look at this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlbbLFgiVQk
It was apparently mention on adultswim.


----------



## Twiffles (May 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Toonami should have started an online service or something similar to that.


Toonami Jetstream. Never heard of it? Neither has most people.


----------



## Lumstar (May 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Why is it coming back? People usually watch tv shows on the internet anyway. Toonami should have started an online service or something similar to that.



I dunno. Perhaps TV exposure could be more important to the US anime market's health than elsewhere?


----------



## Alex221 (May 18, 2012)

So far the new lineup includes:

_Astro Boy (1963 series)_ (TV-PG)
_Bleach_ (TV-14-V)
_Trigun_ (TV-14-V)
_Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_ (TV-14-V)
_Cowboy Bebop_ (TV-14-V)


----------



## Randamin (May 18, 2012)

Only a day or two to wait until the guide reveals what is to be aired that day.

Other than toonami jetstream there was also another online video service called toonami reactor which started 11 years ago though it was short lived and I was not able to see for myself.


----------



## pokefloote (May 18, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> So far the new lineup includes:
> _Astro Boy (1963 series)_ (TV-PG)
> _Bleach_ (TV-14-V)
> _Trigun_ (TV-14-V)
> ...



So, it's basically the same [adultswim] shows.
After watching those shows for so many years, this is disappointing if true.


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 19, 2012)

Itd be fucking amazing if it came back to Australia too.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (May 19, 2012)

by the way the twitter says the B word and by the way im guessing wikipedia says it will be part of adult block ()
im guessing this will not be for children


----------



## kthnxshwn (May 19, 2012)

"B word" lol


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > So far the new lineup includes:
> ...


It'll change in time, no need to worry about that.


----------



## blahkamehameha (May 19, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> So far the new lineup includes:
> _Astro Boy (1963 series)_ (TV-PG)
> _Bleach_ (TV-14-V)
> _Trigun_ (TV-14-V)
> ...



Bleach
Dragon Ball Z
Gundam Wing
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Batman The Animated Series
Cowboy Bebop

those would be perfect for me


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (May 19, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> "B word" lol


what i don't swear
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## KingVamp (May 19, 2012)

Dragonball rebooted could be nice.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 19, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> by the way the twitter says the B word




Welcome to the internet.

Bitch.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 19, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > So far the new lineup includes:
> ...




Heh.. Still better than half the crap that's on AS now a days anyway... I would kill for what was Toonami to be back... Then again I would kill for AS to give us back the good shows...


----------



## dgwillia (May 19, 2012)

Astro Boy? Was kinda hoping for the newer series (I think the one they aired around the same time the GBA and PS2 games came out).

The original series just creeped me the hell out, especially when Astro did some pretty naughty looking things to recharge that other robot

Also, no Gundam or DBZ makes me sad. Wouldnt have minded Yu Yu Hakusho or Tenchi Muyo either (Never really watched all of the episodes, kinda skipped around, Tenchi Muyo got more random than FLCL at the end)


----------



## BloodyFlame (May 19, 2012)

I remember watching Bobo-bo(or however the fuck it was shortened) on Toonami a few years back. Really excited to hear that Toonami's coming back.


----------



## dgwillia (May 19, 2012)

BloodyFlame said:


> I remember watching Bobo-bo(or however the fuck it was shortened) on Toonami a few years back. Really excited to hear that Toonami's coming back.



Lol, BoBoBo-Bo Bo-BoBo. I loved that show so damn much, i was sad when it stopped airing. Was also sad when they recasted the whole fucking cast for One Piece and ruined the anime more than 4Kids did


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 19, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> BloodyFlame said:
> 
> 
> > I remember watching Bobo-bo(or however the fuck it was shortened) on Toonami a few years back. Really excited to hear that Toonami's coming back.
> ...


----------



## dgwillia (May 19, 2012)

I liked the fact that the U.S version even at some parts made fun of the Japanese version and that some of the jokes wouldnt work for American's.


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> > BloodyFlame said:
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 19, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Dragonball rebooted could be nice.



Dragonball is never nice.

In an age where animation is highly advanced, I seriously don't want a regression into an incredibly dated and boring anime.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (May 19, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > by the way the twitter says the B word
> ...


Wheres the dislike button?


----------



## chartube12 (May 19, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Dragonball rebooted could be nice.




You may get your wish someday. The new manga has several story line and character changes despite having the same basic story arcs...so far. Completely remade from start animation and no recycling of scenes with new original story elements sounds like a good idea for a long loved anime.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (May 19, 2012)

Toonami coming back on my birthday? That is straight up winning.


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

This thread's missing a lot of Prowler.


----------



## epicCreations.or (May 20, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> So far the new lineup includes:
> _Astro Boy (1963 series)_ (TV-PG)
> _Bleach_ (TV-14-V)
> _Trigun_ (TV-14-V)
> ...


Why'd they have to go and do that? I much prefer the 2003 series of Astro Boy. But oh well, I don't think I'll be watching it in any event. I'll stick to the intarwebs, thanks. I like my anime subbed, not stirred.


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

machomuu said:


> This thread's missing a lot of Prowler.


why would i give a shit about some shit time slot on american tv


----------



## Joe88 (May 26, 2012)

FiOS cuurently list this as the lineup

12:00
Bleach

12:30
Deadman Wonderland

1:00
Casshern Sins

1:30
FMA Brotherhood

2:00
Gits SAC 2g

2:30
Cowboy Bebop

3:00-6:00
repeats all of the above


----------



## KingVamp (May 26, 2012)

Seem like a aright line up.


----------

